# FreeBSD 8.3 Dies As A KVM Guest



## JasonH (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We are running FreeBSD 8.3 as a KVM guest, the guest dies and reboots for no apparent reason. No errors are printed to /var/log/messages (or any other log file) neither is there anything on the console (we have enabled logging of the console on the KVM host).

I am unable to reproduce this issue on demand, after performing many stress tests, fork-bombs, network/disk I/O tests its always stable. Without any logging information it's very hard to know where to begin looking.

Has anyone else seen this behaviour before? Can you suggest any additional logging we can enable on the FreeBSD guest?

Please let me know if you want me to provide any additional details. 

KVM host:


```
[root@kestrel ~]# dmidecode -t SYSTEM | grep Product
	Product Name: PowerEdge R720xd

[root@kestrel ~]# cat /etc/centos-release 
CentOS release 6.4 (Final)

[root@kestrel ~]# uname -a
Linux kestrel.foo.bar 2.6.32-358.2.1.el6.x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Mar 13 00:26:49 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

FreeBSD Guest:


```
[root@idp-app10 ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD kvmguest.foo.bar 8.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #0: Mon Apr  9 21:23:18 UTC 2012     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64 amd64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2667 0 @ 2.90GHz FreeBSD

[root@idp-app10 ~]# pkg_info |grep virtio
virtio-kmod-8.3-0.242658 virtio kernel modules port for 8.[23]/9.[01]
```


----------

